# Dyeing- used new dyes today



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

I dyed 3 skeins of my handspun today with ProChemical Dyes. I bought a few sampler kits. The one I used today had 6 colors in it and it was called Desert. First time using citric acid. Also, I pretty much followed Hueloco method of bringing the water with yarn up to a simmer, shut off stove, add the dye. I left the house for errands for a few hours. when I came back home the dye was completely exhausted. The colors, especially the torquoise, are vibrant!


----------



## Paksenarion (Mar 6, 2017)

Pretty


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Those colors are just so pretty and yes, very vibrant.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

So vibrant, so pretty!


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh so pretty :sm01:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lovely colors!


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Lovely.


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Fabulous colors!


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

Lovely yarn. I will have to check out that dye brand.


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Beautiful bright colors


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Gorgeous!


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Beautifully vibrant


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Prochem dyes are really good. I use them a lot


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

Lovely dyed yarn.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Beautiful colors! I went to the HueLoco tutorials, they are great!


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

Beautiful results. The colors are outstanding.


----------

